# Warmaster releasing Dec



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Black Library & Warhammer Digital - Gaunt's Ghosts: The Warmaster


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*fap! fap! fap! fap!*


Something I'm actually going to buy! :so_happy:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder how many more Gaunts ghosts books that there might be, if theres any truth to Dan Abnett going away from black library as I had seen in some blabber.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I think he is still in the mix but a little more spread about across different, non GW, projects than he used to. He is a popular guy.

Still I can't wait to see the limited edition on this one though.


----------

